

jQuery Masonry - twampss
http://desandro.com/resources/jquery-masonry/

======
fortybillion
Although uniform spacing tends to look better from the macro view, I actually
find this incredibly hard to read. My eye jumps all over the page, ignoring
many of the articles because they are hard to skim. I went to a few of the
demo sites and ended up leaving without reading anything.

~~~
cedsav
Maybe the examples aren't great, but it's a very nice tool, and certainly
useful if used wisely.

Reminds me of The New York Times app on the iPad. When you changing the
orientation, the content is reorganized to fit the available space.

Great work.

~~~
ErrantX
Don't forget that's quite a tightly controlled space (they know the 2 screen
layouts exactly and editorially control the content).

So for sites like that I imagine it would work well (less so for sites with
widely varying content etc.)

------
phoboslab
I did something similar some years ago. It works a bit like playing a simple
version of Tetris: <http://www.phoboslab.org/files/grid-solver/demo/>

I have to admit though that masonry looks much more flexible. My solution was
specifically crafted to display images in different sizes, based on their
"importance".

------
gabrielroth
Try zooming in by one click in Safari or Chrome. The whole Masonry layout
totally falls apart. This seems like a showstopper to me ...

(FYI, I'm not just bitching -- I reported this as a bug six weeks ago.)

~~~
Firstmate
This man is correct.

